# When should I start greeting "Hyvää joulua!"?



## japanilainen

So this "Seinäjoen joulunavaus" has just been started this past weekend and the whole city is full of joulumieli. And I heard that it's "pikkujoulu" soon (By the way, what do Finns do on pikkujoulu?) But I don't think I've heard people greeting "Hyvää joulua!" yet. So my question is, when is the right time to say "Hyvää joulua!"? Perhaps I should start by greeting "hyvää adventtia"?

I would also like to know what I can say other than "Hyvää joulua!" Can I say, for example, "Hauska joulua!"? What about "Rauhallista joulua!"?

Thank you so much! And, if it's not too early, hyvää joulua!

P.S. I love the song "joulupukki"


----------



## TarisWerewolf

japanilainen said:


> P.S. I love the song "joulupukki"



Not being a Finn, I can't answer your principal question, but I would like to throw my agreement in on this part. The Finnish people have some of the most beautiful Christmas music that I have ever heard. Many of the songs are on my iPod all year round because they're just beautiful as music.


----------



## japanilainen

TarisWerewolf said:


> Not being a Finn, I can't answer your principal question, but I would like to throw my agreement in on this part. The Finnish people have some of the most beautiful Christmas music that I have ever heard. Many of the songs are on my iPod all year round because they're just beautiful as music.



Isn't it though? I absolutely fell in love with Finnish music, be it tango, rock, folk songs, or children's songs.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There's no fixed date for starting to say _hyvää joulua_. Both your other suggestions are fine as well. Now is definitely too early for _hyvää joulua_ even though the shops seem to think Christmas is just around the corner. A good rule of thumb could be that if you know you won't see the person again before Christmas, _hyvää joulua_ is appropriate. 

I would be somewhat cautious in saying _hyvää adventtia_ unless I knew that I was talking to a religious person. In Helsinki this greeting is rarely used but things can of course be different in Pohjanmaa.

_Pikkujoulu_ is just a term coined for pre-Christmas parties and boozing sessions arranged by many companies for their employees. The general idea is to doll oneself up and get intoxicated in a sophisticated way at a restaurant. (Not everybody manages to do that.) _Pikkujoulu_ is not in the calendar but these get-togethers are usually organised in late November or early December.

GOM


----------



## locutus

TarisWerewolf said:


> Not being a Finn, I can't answer your principal question, but I would like to throw my agreement in on this part. The Finnish people have some of the most beautiful Christmas music that I have ever heard. Many of the songs are on my iPod all year round because they're just beautiful as music.



 ...My thought has been _vakava, synkkä tai tunteellinen_...

Now here's a..._vanha joululaulu noin vuodelta 1980_ that's kind of sardonic....

< Link removed by moderator. YouTube links are not allowed.  >


----------

